# Does anyone know how long Jumping Spiders can live in Captivity?



## Tarantula155 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am wondering how long jumping spiders can live in captivity?

To be more specific the phidippus species, like Phidippus audax and Phidippus clarus? How long can they live in captivity?


thanks.


----------



## Tenodera (Dec 1, 2012)

If I'm remembering correctly (I've never kept full records), some of my audax females have had adult lifespans of around 10 months. The males don't live quite as long.


----------



## Shunmoris (Dec 3, 2012)

Phidippus sp can lives 3 - 4 years in captivity ;-)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ciphor (Dec 3, 2012)

Shunmoris said:


> Phidippus sp can lives 3 - 4 years in captivity ;-)


That seems like a stretch. I have a hard time getting long living Entelegynae to hit the 3 year mark.

I think most will agree, jumping spiders, both male and female, live around 8-14 months. 12-14 months is considered a long life for these spiders, which burn a lot of energy jumping around. I've never raised a salticid and seen it live over 12 months, and I am very good at stretching the lifespan of spiders


----------



## TEAM BUGS (Mar 31, 2021)

phidippus regius female longest i have kept so far
from hatchling to now 23 months total ( still alive )

normally at lease 2 years total
no problem !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

